# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  my adventure asking ChatGPT how to solve hard VB6 issues.

## flyguille

The hard question that I already know the answerd, is how to handle real unicode inputs within the usercontrols, get the real unicode value before the native vb6 handling try to convert it to ANSI.

----------


## flyguille

Attachment 186489
Attachment 186490
Attachment 186491
Attachment 186492

bonne aventure!.

on a side note, the IA handled well my mistakes in my questions!

----------


## Peter Porter

> Attachment 186489
> Attachment 186490
> Attachment 186491
> Attachment 186492
> 
> bonne aventure!.
> 
> on a side note, the IA handled well my mistakes in my questions!


None of your attachments work, but what you've posted before is amazing!

----------


## VanGoghGaming

So did it provide a working example in the end or did it keep stumbling in the dark?

----------


## wqweto

I very much doubt it somehow produced code which implements WH_GETMESSAGE windows hook to preserve wParam of WM_CHAR before it being "translated" to ANSI hwnds in DispatchMessage .

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I would assume that, if you were to go looking, you'd find where those code samples came from. Still, the replies are well written, from a conversational standpoint.

----------


## Darkbob

If that's what the general public can access from the internet, just think what they have tucked away on the bottom floor of this place...

Attachment 186499

----------


## flyguille

ja, attachments links already broken!

For answer, no she didn't provide the complete hooking mechanism, she did declared the functions as anyone can copy/past those functions, but a complete procedure to extract the unicode value, no. Maybe I needs to go deeper and more specific from the beginning.

----------

